# Good Luck Plymouth MPTC



## girlcop21

Good luck to all of the new recruits starting the Plymouth academy on Monday 
...especially the 7 from UMass D.


----------



## Mitpo62

Day One. Uuuuraaah!


----------



## Guest

Good Luck guys and gals !!!!!!!


----------



## ratwatcher

Good luck, stay strong!


----------



## 209

Good luck Ladies and Gents! Good luck to those attending MPTC at Springfield Tech. they start tomorrow as well.


----------



## jfontez

Good luck ladies and gentleman, 1 week down 20 more to go!


----------



## Anonymous

no turning back now! best wishes to all of you


----------



## Mitpo62

Gosh.....I miss Lenny! :inlove:


----------



## cchc28

Get In The Woods!


----------



## cchc28

anyone here in the 49th MPOC at plymouth?


----------

